# My Jackson Kelly Project



## Euthanasia (Jan 6, 2008)

Hallo
I bought a used 1994 Jackson Kelly Pro a couple of months ago.
Specs:
Poplar Body
Maple Neck
Ebony Fretboard
Neck Through Construction
Schaller Bridge and Hardware
Jackson Pickups

The old pickups and hardware started to gather some rust so i decided to replace all the electronics and hardware of the guitar to the highest quallity hardware and electronics, and to change the hardware color from black into gold :love:.

So i bought the following products:
* Original Floyd Rose Pro Bridge
* Bareknuckle Ceramic Warpig and Cold Sweat Pickups
* Grover Locking Tuners (18:1)
* Switchcradt Input Jack and 3-Way Pickup Selector
* CTS Pots
* Schaller Straplocks
* Q-parts Knobs
* Gold Replacment Screws for all the guitar
* Gold Pickup Rings and Jack Plate

So let me share some pictures with you  












































Let me know what you think


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 6, 2008)

HOLYSHIT

that looks killer


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 6, 2008)

I fucking LOVE it!


----------



## SHREDTOKILL (Jan 6, 2008)

one of the sexyists jacksons ive ever seen.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sweet!!! The green and gold combo rocks!!! NICE


----------



## Euthanasia (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you very much guys 
I more than happy to hear you like it


----------



## telecaster90 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Demeyes (Jan 6, 2008)

That looks great! I love the color


----------



## Euthanasia (Jan 6, 2008)

Haha Happy to hear you liked it folks!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 6, 2008)

Jackson should offer this as their new USA model!


----------



## Euthanasia (Jan 6, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Jackson should offer this as their new USA model!



In a 7 string version too   

And i hope you realized it's japanese...
but it has the same quallity like the ke2 of the same years, and that's before the aftermarket


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 6, 2008)

Euthanasia said:


> In a 7 string version too
> 
> And i hope you realized it's japanese...
> but it has the same quallity like the ke2 of the same years, and that's before the aftermarket



Yeah, I know it's Japanese, and I really really am GASing for it.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice looking guitar.


----------



## Euthanasia (Jan 6, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Yeah, I know it's Japanese, and I really really am GASing for it.



haha i really understand you pal... IT'S A KIPPER!!
This specific one is really rare i guess, especially in this color...
But check thIs one out, Basically, it's the same guitar (without my aftermarket haha) with a Soloist shape instead of a Kelly shape...

AWSOME GUITAR! JACKSON SOLOIST PRO! - eBay (item 190187621205 end time Jan-08-08 05:40:32 PST)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 6, 2008)

Euthanasia said:


> haha i really understand you pal... IT'S A KIPPER!!
> This specific one is really rare i guess, especially in this color...
> But check thIs one out, Basically, it's the same guitar (without my aftermarket haha) with a Soloist shape instead of a Kelly shape...
> 
> AWSOME GUITAR! JACKSON SOLOIST PRO! - eBay (item 190187621205 end time Jan-08-08 05:40:32 PST)



Man, it's gotta be the Kelly shape though! As I'm a HUGE Friedman fan.


----------



## Euthanasia (Jan 6, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Man, it's gotta be the Kelly shape though! As I'm a HUGE Friedman fan.



HAHA I agree!!
and not because of friedman, i just LOVE that Kelly, Explorer, ML and Razorback kind of shapes


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 6, 2008)

Euthanasia said:


> HAHA I agree!!
> and not because of friedman, i just LOVE that Kelly, Explorer, ML and Razorback kind of shapes



I see we have a common interest. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-shaped-guitars-star-xiphose-warrior-etc.html = my thread lol.


----------



## Euthanasia (Jan 6, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> I see we have a common interest. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-shaped-guitars-star-xiphose-warrior-etc.html = my thread lol.



Haha nice thread man, your my kind of guy!


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 6, 2008)

Woah dude, that's really nice. The matching pot tops are a sweet touch as well. That paintwork is in amazing condition for a 13 year old guitar, too


----------



## Euthanasia (Jan 6, 2008)

ukfswmart said:


> Woah dude, that's really nice. The matching pot tops are a sweet touch as well. That paintwork is in amazing condition for a 13 year old guitar, too



Thanks man!
Yeah it's in a realy good condition indeed...
and she's already 14


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 6, 2008)

gold hardware is ghey but the paint is cool enough to make it almost ok  nice job


----------



## Euthanasia (Jan 6, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> gold hardware is ghey but the paint is cool enough to make it almost ok  nice job


Gold hardware is the shit. especially on some specific colors.
I think that chrome looks cheap but on my blue Schecter C-1 Classic it will look better than black or gold.
You need to fit the hardwar to your guitar and i think gold is the deal here.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 6, 2008)

Gold on white can look pretty tasty if done correctly. Though I generally prefer black on white guitars.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 6, 2008)

Euthanasia said:


> Gold hardware is the shit. especially on some specific colors.
> I think that chrome looks cheap but on my blue Schecter C-1 Classic it will look better than black or gold.
> You need to fit the hardwar to your guitar and i think gold is the deal here.


yeah, I just hate gold in general


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 7, 2008)

gold on white is good, and on dark green or dark purple
dark green. good choice


----------



## skinhead (Jan 7, 2008)

SICK


----------



## Euthanasia (Jan 7, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> gold on white is good, and on dark green or dark purple
> dark green. good choice


----------



## Metaljim (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks killer man. 
I like the green and gold combo. 
One of the reasons I bought a Horus Scarab/GO.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 7, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Euthanasia (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank mates!


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice! Green FTW!


----------



## Euthanasia (Jan 7, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Very nice! Green FTW!


Hell yeah  
thanks man


----------



## Plaschkes (Jan 7, 2008)

That sucks. 

I needs to play it!


----------



## Euthanasia (Jan 7, 2008)

Plaschkes said:


> That sucks.
> 
> I needs to play it!



HAHA AMIT!
My little 7-stringer pal


----------



## vsemir (Jun 11, 2008)

Who painted that Kelly dude?
And do you know online shops where I can get Floyd Rose? I wanna change it on my KE-3...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 11, 2008)

That is a giant chunk of pwn!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 11, 2008)

that is fucking georgous!


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 11, 2008)

bling bling.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 11, 2008)

THAT IS FUCKING SEX
i love that green.awesome


----------



## customaxes87 (Jun 11, 2008)

Dig the color! but hate gold hardware. Sweet axe.


----------



## Zoltta (Jul 30, 2008)

bump for pure awesomeness


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 31, 2008)

That is really beautiful my friend, you have wonderfull taste. me personally, I would have gone with Sperzel Locking Tuners. I admire how you opted for the Floyd rose Pro : )


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jul 31, 2008)

i just opened this thread and said "hoooooooo shiiiiiiiiiiiiteee" aloud haha!
stunning!


----------



## wormxeaten (Aug 13, 2009)

its perfect


----------

